
Survey of Briefs Supporting Rehearing Oracle V. Google API Case - drallison
http://www.project-disco.org/intellectual-property/061418-survey-of-briefs-in-support-of-googles-petition-for-rehearing-en-banc-in-oracle-case/#.WyKgTBwnbCI
======
drallison
This posting summarizes the briefs supporting Google's petition for a
rehearing. The issue, whether APIs can be copyright, is very important and
something every software engineer should be tracking.

